# here is our 125 gallon!!!!



## fish4berly (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

:shock: Wow!!!!! how big are those plecos!!!!!!!! That is a awsome tank with those big fish!!! That Huge one in the back is so cool!


----------



## fish4berly (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks! the largest common pleco is right around 18 inches, the medium common pleco is about 13-14 inches and the smallest is a red spot hi-fin pleco and he's somewhere between 10-12 inches. they are awesome and Red (the hi-fin) will eat out of our hands...one of these days i'll get a video of feeding time and get in on here....maybe later today if i can!


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Wow! amazing Hopefully mine will get that big


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm surprised those plecos havent killed each other yet.


----------



## endler (Jul 2, 2010)

Beautiful tank!! I'd remove one of the plecos though.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Great tank, but 125 gallons is not enough for that many plecos of that size.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice tank you got there


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Good fish! Otherwise, overstocked.


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

endler said:


> Beautiful tank!! I'd remove one of the plecos though.


Yeah or even just have the one big guy (or the purdiest one). I've always liked bala sharks but never had a tank big enough for even one and they need to school.

What kind of filtration do you have for that fish4berly?


----------



## fish4berly (Oct 16, 2007)

the filter is a marineland c-530 and its AWESOME!!!! my 90 gallon has the c-360 and its great on it too! i would definitely recommend them but i've been hearing about problems with leaks on the marineland filters from their o rings but havent had any problems myself.

oh, and if my tank was overstocked or my fish were too big or whatever my water levels wouldn't be perfect and i wouldnt put my fish thru that in the first place. and if my plecos didn't get along with eachother i wouldn't have all of them in there. i have *NOT* lost one fish since we set the tank up and we both work at our lfs so i'm pretty sure i know what i'm doing. i didn't put pics up so people could imply that i'm stupid or ignorant or whatever. i want to share my pics and experiences with people who enjoy the same thing. i appreciate the comments about those who liked the fish but if i needed advice or wanted someone to tell me what to do with my tank and my fish i would've asked.


----------

